# pigeon/feed store's on long island ny



## pete (Jun 9, 2004)

i am looking for a store that has pigeons/feed/other pigeon stuff.
thare was one call wellwood pet here on LI but it is no longer thare if thare is anyone from long island ny that knows of a place like that PLEASE let me know.
thanks 
pete


----------



## gws_1963 (Apr 17, 2005)

Contact http://www.liongatelofts.com/sale.htm

They are a racing loft located on Long Island, they have 2 stores, one in Hauppauge and one in Lindenhurst.

Not many pet stores would actually have pigeons, you need to find a local breeder for that.


----------



## go4pigeons (Mar 28, 2005)

You might check on the _Friend of a Feather _ store in Medford, NY. Phone 641-924-1052.

They carry pigeons feeds and other pigeon supplies.

Al


----------



## brotherstwoloft (Jan 25, 2004)

the pigeon store in lindenhurst is still there it's on wellwood ave.


----------



## follomech113 (May 14, 2013)

Have Tiplets For Sale Does Anyone Know Where The New Sunday Auction Is Held Since Pigeon Exchange Closed


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

follomech113 said:


> Have Tiplets For Sale Does Anyone Know Where The New Sunday Auction Is Held Since Pigeon Exchange Closed


I haven't heard of a new one. But I've heard multiple ppl talk about missing those auctions. How did those auctions work? Did the pet shop get any money from sellers? Because I'm the president of the Lindenhurst Homing Pigeon Club and we have a nice building. And if we could make a few extra bucks by running these auctions maybe the members might be intrested. But I'd have to run it by everybody and see what he members want to do.


----------



## follomech113 (May 14, 2013)

*pigeon auctions*

I DONT THING THEY CHARGED ANY FEE THEY HAD A BIG TURNOUT AND SOLD THEIR PRODUCTS AND HAD A LOT OF 50/50 raffles I am just breeding bronzies im out in southampton if there are any other raceing lofts out here would like to switch over to homers used to be part of west side homer club in manhattan back in 60 and 70ies 917 8076119 charlie


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

follomech113 said:


> I DONT THING THEY CHARGED ANY FEE THEY HAD A BIG TURNOUT AND SOLD THEIR PRODUCTS AND HAD A LOT OF 50/50 raffles I am just breeding bronzies im out in southampton if there are any other raceing lofts out here would like to switch over to homers used to be part of west side homer club in manhattan back in 60 and 70ies 917 8076119 charlie


There's a few guys out in the hamptons that fly in the Long Island Combine there's was the South Hampton Club until 2 years ago but they broke up now anybody who wants to fly out there would either have to fly out of the SLI club in Shirley or the ISL in Islip.


----------



## WeRaceBirds (Oct 18, 2014)

Eastern Feed in Suffolk county, Wyandanch (Off Edison Avenue.) carries everything for racing pigeons..


----------

